# Good kayak for dropping in surf ?



## Texassharkchaser

What's a good cheap kayak for dropping lines in the surf ?


----------



## NC KingFisher

You'll wanna paddle a few and try them out. How big are you? I'm getting a tribe 11.5, bout $550, the 9.5 is around 500 I think. If I could have any yak it would be a cobra fish and dive


----------



## jef400dread

I don't know of any kayak that I'd label with both of those words. Adequate and affordable maybe, but usually kayaks(and most other things) are either good OR cheap. If you're only looking to paddle some bait out to shark fish from the shore, then you can probably get the perfect boat for $500 new or $300-$400 used. Sorry I don't know of any off the top of my head. 

If you're planning on launching from the surf and fishing for a few hours in the ocean, I'd lean more toward the good end than the cheap end. Ocean Kayak Trident 13 and Wilderness Systems Ride 135 are both good boats for that. You may find a bare bones (no rigging, anchor trolleys, depth finder, rudder, or seat) for $500-$700 which compared to those boats new and geared up (about $1500) is cheap.

If you're not planning on spending long hours fishing from the boat, go ahead and stay cheap. I warn you, kayak fishing is AWESOME and addictive. I've seen a lot of ads for used BPS Ascend 12s on craigslist from sellers who want to get into the sport cheap, then want to sell those boats to get into right. 

Either way, good luck.


----------



## Texassharkchaser

Thanks y'all


----------



## [email protected]

Perception tribe 9.5 is a great surf boat for screwing around and getting bait out. If you have kids, they can't bust it. around 450 new


----------



## Singletjeff

I have an Ocean Kayak Frenzy that I bought specifically for paddling baits out. It handles rough shore break pretty good.


----------



## wannabeangler

Any kayak that floats! Models vary pending on the use. Just tinker and you will see what's out there. Start small and work your wy up is my advice.


----------



## Yakkin

jef400dread said:


> I don't know of any kayak that I'd label with both of those words.
> 
> If you're planning on launching from the surf and fishing for a few hours in the ocean, I'd lean more toward the good end than the cheap end.
> 
> I've seen a lot of ads for used BPS Ascend 12s on craigslist from sellers who want to get into the sport cheap, then want to sell those boats to get into right.


What he says. Wilderness Systems Ride or Tarpon are both really good choices. I'd also suggest the Jackson 'Cuda I use it in surf, sound, lakes and rivers at home. The Native Slayer is another good choice, I know a lot of Great Lakes yakkers like them.

They are not cheap, but you do get what you pay for.

I'm selling my BPS Ascend 10DTS, it was my second intro yak and my least favorite of the 4 I own, even though my daughter likes it. Probably replace it with a Jackson Kilroy.



wannabeangler said:


> Any kayak that floats! Models vary pending on the use. Just tinker and you will see what's out there. Start small and work your wy up is my advice.


I can't agree with that, certainly not a SIK. I believe JAM coined the term dieyaks when referring to SIKs.


----------



## wannabeangler

If I'm not mistaking..............

.................aren't the SIT kayaks the ones they use in river rapids and other extreme adventures involving kayaks?

Thank you......I thought so.


----------



## Yakkin

wannabeangler said:


> If I'm not mistaking..............
> 
> .................aren't the SIT kayaks the ones they use in* river rapids* and other extreme adventures involving kayaks?
> 
> Thank you......I thought so.


That's right, with skirts, and they are generally specialty RIVER yaks made for that. River yaks for rapids have super tight cockpits and turn on a dime, but in the surf the wind would blow the bow all over the place 'cause they have no keel and a lot of rocker. A SIK in the surf needs a skirt on the yak and then getting to your gear becomes a major hassle. Skirts cost another $100.00+.

No charge for the schoolin', wannabe.


----------



## NC KingFisher

Sit in kayak=SINK


----------



## wannabeangler

Yakkin said:


> That's right, with skirts, and they are generally specialty RIVER yaks made for that. River yaks for rapids have super tight cockpits and turn on a dime, but in the surf the wind would blow the bow all over the place 'cause they have no keel and a lot of rocker. A SIK in the surf needs a skirt on the yak and then getting to your gear becomes a major hassle. Skirts cost another $100.00+.
> 
> No charge for the schoolin', wannabe.



I thought I graduated school with knowledge and now I see I just learned more!

Thanks!


----------



## biteon

I have a trident 13 up for sale if interested.


----------

